# Delighted!!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We had a fab walk today! Both girls walked beautifully. We've been really practicing walking to heel with Lola (she is a puller and we've tried everything), we started using corrector spray a few days ago and she has improved 100% already. On the walk today she walked *to heel* the whole way, ignoring leaves and other dogs and people. Looking lovingly up at me all the time. I showed her the spray was in my pocket at the beginning and she was as good as gold. I didn't have to use it. She's been shattered all evening since.. I think mentally more so with all the concentration. So proud!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

That's great! How do you use the corrector spray to teach her to heel?? Would love to try this with Molly cause she loves to pull. I have the easywalk harness on her but she can still pull with it if she really wants to get to something.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Clever Lola, that's my girl


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola really responds to sounds. So I guess that's why it's worked so well! 

Lola is smart, she knows how I want her to walk but I think he instincts just get the better of her. The fact that she knew already what I wanted from her has made using the spray easier and more of a reinforcement that when she pulls I am not happy.

When we started using the spray, if Lola pulled we said NO! then waited to see if she obeyed. If she didn't obey then quick spray of the honky sound and as soon as she stopped pulling gave copious amounts of praise and love. Very quickly after the first few sounds of the spray as soon as we said no she stopped and walked beautifully, no need for the spray.

Today we got ready for our walk, I showed her the spray was going in my pocket and she walked at my heel the whole time and didn't have to be corrected once. Amazing! I praised her the whole way and got such loving glances back. 

Nina has a little more practice to do, she's not bad at all and is great 95% of the time. She's just got the puppy chasing thing at time. Can't blame her.. Leaves are vey exciting!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm going to have to try this!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It also works for barking and jumping up! We are correcting left right and centre here! Brilliant. Training Nina has highlighted the areas that WE let slip with Lola. Lola is brill though and knows what she needs to do but just needs reassurance and direction to see it through!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

This is interesting, as mine pull on their leads and jump up I may have to try it. I would feel kind of mean spraying them as I walked in through the door though!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

tessybear said:


> This is interesting, as mine pull on their leads and jump up I may have to try it. I would feel kind of mean spraying them as I walked in through the door though!


Ha ha! What an image you've created there, like a police raid 'GET DOWN I'm armed!' when you come in from work  maybe you should have had Bonnie and Clyde rather than Dexter hee hee. 

We've been using the spray to stop Poppy nutting the back of our legs with her teeth as we walk, not exactly a bite but very nearly - she only does it when she's excited, like first thing in the morning (which is exactly when you lose the wherewithal to be consistent!). Neil's also found it's a good distraction if he makes a sharp 'ffffft' hissing sound too.

Maybe there's a separate thread here, what with Ruth's raspberry blowing and Neil's 'fffft' we could soon form a human beatbox poo band


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

tessybear said:


> This is interesting, as mine pull on their leads and jump up I may have to try it. I would feel kind of mean spraying them as I walked in through the door though!


Tess you would only have to do it a few times. We are working on this. We've reduced the jumping up and will work on adding the sit command so when someone comes in they sit. We are getting there. I know someone who has trained their dog to sit when someone says hello.. That's my aim.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

I've never heard of this corrector spray, it sounds brilliant. Where can I buy it pls?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Any pet store or amazon. Just google pet corrector spray.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Any pet store or amazon. Just google pet corrector spray.


Thanks, found it


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great! I was sceptical but now Lola just has to see the bottle and behaves immediately.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Well done Lola  The corrector spray has really helped with Nellie being calm when people come over to visit the house now. Before she would turn into a jumping biting whirlwind now I just show her the spray and she will lie down at peoples feet and wait for them to say hello. It took a few goes to get there but she picked it up pretty quick. I need to try it outdoors now when she is off the lead as she only associates it with being indoors at the moment. Brilliant stuff!!!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Great! I was sceptical but now Lola just has to see the bottle and behaves immediately.


Thats amazing, I can't wait to get one and try it. Think i'll pop to pets at home after work as I don't want to have to wait for amazon to deliver!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Just had a look at this on the pets at home website. Do you spray it at them or is purely just the sound that they don't like? Might give it a go for Lola. She isn't on a lead very often but when she is she pulls too 😁
N x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Just had a look at this on the pets at home website. Do you spray it at them or is purely just the sound that they don't like? Might give it a go for Lola. She isn't on a lead very often but when she is she pulls too 😁
> N x


No you just spray it at about 1 metre distance away from theirs or anyone else's face. It's the sound. I can't believe how well it's worked.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

I've got mine  picked it up in the local pet shop as pets at home were out of stock. Need to read the instructions and then try it out. I don't want it for lead pulling though I want it for noodles winning, I have tried to teach the "quiet" command but not getting anywhere with that so hoping this will help. I read the reviews on amazon and it has worked for people for lots of different things, fingers crossed.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Well done girls! Good on ya! X


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Could be a w/end purchase!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> It also works for barking and jumping up! We are correcting left right and centre here! Brilliant. Training Nina has highlighted the areas that WE let slip with Lola. Lola is brill though and knows what she needs to do but just needs reassurance and direction to see it through!


This sounds good Ruth, I might try it for the barking, little ruby can be a right yapper!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> This sounds good Ruth, I might try it for the barking, little ruby can be a right yapper!!


Well done Ruth.
I did try it for Barking and it worked for a little while but then I think Dudley just got used to it.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Well done Ruth.
> I did try it for Barking and it worked for a little while but then I think Dudley just got used to it.


Nooooo - you've just popped my bubble!!!haha x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The amazing thing is though is that all I have to do is show Lola the can. I haven't had to spray it since the first two days. I guess all dogs are different!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

I have tried mine out now and am very pleased with the result (so far). My problem is Noodles whinning when I am getting ready to take her out. She knows the signs and will start to make a very loud very annoying noise and won't stop until we leave the house. I tried to teach her "quiet" but it didn't work for this situation. So on our last walk yeaterday I started to get ready and had my spray to hand. As soon as she started whinning I sprayed it and said "quiet" at the same time. She went and sat on her bed and waited there (in silence) until I was ready to go. She whinned again a few times last night, I picked up the can (didn't spray it) and said "quiet" and she stopped. I really hope this is a lasting learnt behaviour and not like Dawn said that it lasted for a bit and then stopped.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great Woo.. Will be interesting to see if Woo keeps responding. The main trick is to not actually have to spray it. Good stuff.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds good so far Woo, yes like Ruth says they are all different, I think the sound really worries some dogs so they do what they can to avoid it, now Dudley does display some signs of anxiety at home (really bad with noises outside) but things like that he seems to work out quickly that its not going to hurt him so he stops worrying - I tried the water pistol to shut him up routine - worked for a bit then one day he came right up and started trying to drink the water!!!
Woo we don't get the whining but Dudley barks loudly when I get ready to take him out, not fun excited barking, more of a short sharp frustrated (guess I take too long) one, horrid when its right in my ear when I am doing my shoes up!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Sounds good so far Woo, yes like Ruth says they are all different, I think the sound really worries some dogs so they do what they can to avoid it, now Dudley does display some signs of anxiety at home (really bad with noises outside) but things like that he seems to work out quickly that its not going to hurt him so he stops worrying - I tried the water pistol to shut him up routine - worked for a bit then one day he came right up and started trying to drink the water!!!
> Woo we don't get the whining but Dudley barks loudly when I get ready to take him out, not fun excited barking, more of a short sharp frustrated (guess I take too long) one, horrid when its right in my ear when I am doing my shoes up!


It is just awful isn't it Dawn! Noodle's whin is sooooooooo bad. And if we are walking with other dogs (2 neighbours who have dogs) she is worse, she is beside herself with excitment. And hows this, I don't know how she does it but if my phone (text) goes after a certain time she KNOWS that it is the neighbours texting for a walk and she just can't contain herself and her whinning. I will be interested to see if the spray works when we are walking with others.
Dudley is so cheeky, drinking the water, made me laugh


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Very clever poos I think!!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Very clever poos I think!!


Too clever!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I am definitely going to try this for Tilly's jumping up! We have been doing clicker training for a month or so, it has made an improvement and she calms down quicker, but there is still that initial jump or two! 

Well done Lola, Nellie and noodle - lets see if Tilly does as well! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I used the "corrector spray" for the first time tonight, only once.... Unbelievable result.... Bizarre in fact. They were barking (unnecessary) in my opinion. One squirt of that, they were both up on the couch, good as gold, sat looking at me as if to say, "look I'm been good!" Amazing...... Thanks Ruth! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I used the "corrector spray" for the first time tonight, only once.... Unbelievable result.... Bizarre in fact. They were barking (unnecessary) in my opinion. One squirt of that, they were both up on the couch, good as gold, sat looking at me as if to say, "look I'm been good!" Amazing...... Thanks Ruth! X


Jake is terrified of it. For him it is my new best friend. If I just pick up the can he is under the table. Willow cared the first two times.... 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola only needs to see it and she behaves immediately. Nina is always as good as gold so she doesn't need corrected!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

You've got good girls Ruth, I think you've been spoilt with those two, I wonder if nina will ever be naughty???


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Jake is terrified of it. For him it is my new best friend. If I just pick up the can he is under the table. Willow cared the first two times....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2





RuthMill said:


> Lola only needs to see it and she behaves immediately. Nina is always as good as gold so she doesn't need corrected!


Wow this stuff seems like magic in a can I am definitely going to buy some on the weekend


----------

